# Why are TMs and TLs treated differently in regards to being off the clock?



## helpinaisleme (Apr 2, 2021)

Why is it okay when a TL works or is in an employee area (like the office) when off the clock but not a TM? I only see TMs getting pulled aside and being told that they'll get fired, but when TLs do the exact same thing or worse, no one says anything. Is there different protocols I'm unaware of? It it a clique thing?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 2, 2021)

No, same rule for all hourly employees, no exceptions for TLs. No working off the clock, period. Same penalty, too, possible termination.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 2, 2021)

a tl at my first store was termed for working off the clock so


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 3, 2021)

If the TM is off the clock Target may not be liable for any injuries that might occur.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 3, 2021)

How does this work when a closing TL is lunch, there are no other leaders in the building and they called for abc etc?
Just ignore it? Cause break?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 3, 2021)

Planosss said:


> How does this work when a closing TL is lunch, there are no other leaders in the building and they called for abc etc?
> Just ignore it? Cause break?


At my store closing lead doesn’t go to lunch unless another lead is there. There’s always at least one other lead there until 6 or 7 closing lead makes sure lunch is taken before they leave.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 3, 2021)

Planosss said:


> How does this work when a closing TL is lunch, there are no other leaders in the building and they called for abc etc?
> Just ignore it? Cause break?


Punch back in on time from lunch and add time as a break on the end accounting for the time you spent dealing with what pulled you away.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Apr 3, 2021)

I just need TMs to turn off their damn walkies and mute their devices while on break.


----------



## StyleStar (Apr 8, 2021)

Planosss said:


> How does this work when a closing TL is lunch, there are no other leaders in the building and they called for abc etc?
> Just ignore it? Cause break?


We always have leaders in the building late enough for our closing lead to take break. One ETL works 930-730 everyday.


----------



## OfficePlant (Apr 16, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> If the TM is off the clock Target may not be liable for any injuries that might occur.


This is incorrect. Workman’s comp applies regardless if you’re on the clock or not.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 16, 2021)

OfficePlant said:


> This is incorrect. Workman’s comp applies regardless if you’re on the clock or not.


This is not correct. If you get hurt off the clock, spot does not pay for it.


----------



## OfficePlant (Apr 16, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> This is not correct. If you get hurt off the clock, spot does not pay for it.


I know people who were covered by workman’s comp when off the clock. In one case, a person got hit by a car when leaving work- they were covered by workman’s comp.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 17, 2021)

OfficePlant said:


> I know people who were covered by workman’s comp when off the clock. In one case, a person got hit by a car when leaving work- they were covered by workman’s comp.


If they were working at another store for training & support, going home they get hit, that would be workers Comp.


----------



## OfficePlant (Apr 17, 2021)

Basically, if you’re on company premises or doing activities for the company, you’re covered. Like, if you had a slip and fall in the break room while on your meal break, you’re covered. (This goes for pretty much all US companies- not just Target)

The issue here with TMs working off the clock is a compensation issue and possibly a violation of break rules- not a workman’s comp issue.


----------



## ClosingQueen (Apr 27, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> How does this work when a closing TL is lunch, there are no other leaders in the building and they called for abc etc?
> Just ignore it? Cause break?


Closing TL here, I get called while on my breaks quite often. I usually have them switch to 3 and ask what's going on. If it can wait then I deal with it after my break, if it's critical I just go deal with it right away. Unfortunately, for me, it's just what I have to do. I brought it to my ETL HRs attention but her only fix was for me to take my meal before leadership leaves, I said no because some days they are gone 2 hours after I arrive. That was almost 2 years ago. Still working through breaks most nights. Oh well...


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 27, 2021)

ClosingQueen said:


> Closing TL here, I get called while on my breaks quite often. I usually have them switch to 3 and ask what's going on. If it can wait then I deal with it after my break, if it's critical I just go deal with it right away. Unfortunately, for me, it's just what I have to do. I brought it to my ETL HRs attention but her only fix was for me to take my meal before leadership leaves, I said no because some days they are gone 2 hours after I arrive. That was almost 2 years ago. Still working through breaks most nights. Oh well...


Yup, same here 🙄 some days I don’t even punch, and then HR “fixes” it for me. I am like its not that I forgot to punch for meal, I legit didn’t have time to take a meal. They still fix the punch so it shows that I took a meal 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Fix It (Apr 30, 2021)

Gotta do what you gotta do sometimes. There’s no reason for TMs to stress enough to work off the clock or through a break. NO REASON. TLs sometimes have to handle business on lunch to stay ahead or get in front of things. That’s management at any job. It’s overlooked for the most part unless it’s noticeably an issue.

Now TLs working late off the clock is wild, curb that quick. ETLs on the other hand are salary and “NeVeR hAvE BrEakS” according to Target. ETLs need to work their own issues out.


----------



## Caliwest (May 1, 2021)

ClosingQueen said:


> Closing TL here, I get called while on my breaks quite often. I usually have them switch to 3 and ask what's going on. If it can wait then I deal with it after my break, if it's critical I just go deal with it right away. Unfortunately, for me, it's just what I have to do. I brought it to my ETL HRs attention but her only fix was for me to take my meal before leadership leaves, I said no because some days they are gone 2 hours after I arrive. That was almost 2 years ago. Still working through breaks most nights. Oh well...


Keep a stop watch nearby and everytime your break becomes work get it running....then take back that time.


----------



## Fix It (May 1, 2021)

Caliwest said:


> Keep a stop watch nearby and everytime your break becomes work get it running....then take back that time.


Hour long breaks. Hah


----------

